# simple green



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi All.
Because the temp today was another triple digit reading I thought I would just clean up some old saw blades I had. I cut a lot of plywood so there was a lot of sap and glue build up on all my blades. I had never used Simple Green before so thought I would give it a try, I let each blade soak for thirty minutes . I could not believe how well it cleaned they looked great and I only used Simple Green and steel wool then a little WD-40 looks like there is some more life in these old blades.

Bruce.


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi! Bruce
That Simple Green idea sounds good.:thumbsup:
Wish I would of thought of that I would of mentioned that on my blog.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Oven cleaner works really well too. Just spray it on and let it sit for a while and take a soft brush to it and rinse.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

*From simplegreen.com*

I had read this in another forum and thought I would pass it on:

BLADES, CARBIDE & SAW BLADES
Simple Green has been successfully used by many woodworkers over many years as a good "spray - wipe - rinse" cleaner for saw blades. When pitch is fairly fresh (typically within a 12-hr period since deposit) it is fairly easily removed with Simple Green. Older, dried-out pitch is much more difficult to remove. We do *not *recommend long-term soaking of Carbide blades in Simple Green. Long-term exposure like this can possibly cause cobalt leaching that will, in turn, affect the integrity or carbide. Shorter term "spray/wipe/rinse" applications do not create that kind of problem.
It has been reported to us that long-term soaking of carbide blades covered with older, tougher buildup of pitch in strong, black coffee does a great job of removing pitch without harming the blade. 

They just don't let you know how long long-term exposure is.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

rcp612 said:


> It has been reported to us that long-term soaking of carbide blades covered with older, tougher buildup of pitch in strong, black coffee does a great job of removing pitch without harming the blade.


Sounds like the coffee we have at my office. :laughing: Instead of drinking it, I sould use it for cleaning saw blades.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Simple Green works great. I agree with the others though that you shouldn't let it soak too long. I usually only let my blades soak for about 5 minutes tops and they've never not come clean. Most everything I've ever seen from manufacturers of saw blades advises against the use of oven cleaner, way to caustic.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Guys.
Here is one more thing about my first post in this thread I did leave one blade over night and that was a mistake. I looked at it today and it looks like I over cooked it 15 min is all the time you need and your blades will be clean.


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's a cheaper version for cleaning your blades. It's called **** and Span in liquid form. Each time I switch my dado or ripping blade I clean the one I just took off. I use a 150 gram frisbie, works great with just a tooth brush and about a half cup of liquid in the frisbie and about 5 min is all it takes.


----------



## griffin13 (Jun 16, 2008)

This is a great idea with the coffee and simople green. Usually when I get done with a blade, I spray a little WD40 on the blade and thats about it. They seem to last and never need to much cleaning.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

sweensdv;36865 Most everything I've ever seen from manufacturers of saw blades advises against the use of oven cleaner said:


> First off, I'm curious where you have ever seen anything from a manufacturer about blade cleaning. I never have and I am one of those obsessives who reads all of the packaging.
> Secondly, pretty much all the saw sharpeners around here use lye to clean the blades with. And oven cleaner is lye. In fact, it was recommended to me by one of the more reputable sharpeners in the area. I've been using it for 14 years with no ill effects. I let it soak for a few minutes, then scrub it with a tooth brush, it cleans everything off of all my blades and bits.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's one example;
















*CMT 998.001.01 FORMULA 2050 CLEANER (18 OZ.)

*_Finally, a safe, environmentally-friendly cleaner that is more effective than all of those hazardous chemicals used to clean cutting tools_
Saw shops know how to get the most out of cutting tools. They know that the pitch and resin that wood leaves behind greatly shortens the useful life of carbide. We had several quality saw blade sharpeners across the country test our Formula 2050. “Phenomenal” and similar words were heard over and over about the performance of Formula 2050. 
Most blade and bit cleaning products work with a dissolving action. It takes some powerful and nasty chemicals to dissolve wood residues and adhesives. Our safe and non-toxic Formula 2050 penetrates the microscopic cracks in the resin and attacks the bond between it and the carbide or steel surfaces. The resin releases its grip and you simply wipe it off. A clean cutting surface runs cooler and works less in the cut. 
The excess friction of a resin-coated blade causes heat build-up and carbide breakdown.
Formula 2050 keeps your tools clean and helps you increase the life span between sharpenings and replacement. We guarantee your satisfaction with the performance of our CMT Formula 2050 Blade and Bit Cleaner.

 - Removes pitch, resin and adhesive residue from all woodworking cutting tools (saw blades, router bits, drill bits, shaper cutters, planer blades, etc.)
.- Completely non-toxic, non-flammable and certified biodegradable. Formula 2050 is a safe, earth-friendly product.
- Do not rinse after cleaning. Formula 2050 provides protection from rust and corrosion. Keeps your table saw top rust free too!
- Can be applied by spray bottle or used in ultrasonic cleaners and dip tanks.

*This product received a five-star performance rating from “Wood Magazine”*


















































*Features*


0.500 lt. spray bottle (master packaging 10 bottles)
Removes pitch, resin and adhesive residue from all woodworking cutting tools (saw blades, router bits, drill bits, shaper cutters, planer blades, etc.).
Completely non-toxic, non-flammable and certified biodegradable.
Formula 2050 is a safe, earth-friendly product.
Do not rinse after cleaning. Formula 2050 provides protection from rust and corrosion. Keeps your table saw top rust free too!
Can be applied by spray bottle or used in ultrasonic cleaners and dip tanks.

Also, Charles M., a Freud rep who frequents many of these woodworking boards, has many times, in writing, warned against using oven cleaner to clean bits and blades.

Those are but two examples, possibly you're not as well read as you think. BTW, I never said oven cleaner didn't work, I only said that is was caustic.


----------

